

Ask HN: Name a good location-based game platform. - seanccox

I tried asking this yesterday, and it got buried pretty quickly... so here's a second try with an update.<p>I design location-specific scavenger hunts and themed games, and I was recently asked to design  a game for a mall. They also asked if I could put it on a mobile device for people to download, and I said, "Of course!"<p>Oops.<p>SCVNGR is shuttered, and I only recently found a few additional tools. I'm not sure how designer friendly they are, and it would be nice to have others' opinions on them:<p>playground-thursday.com/<p>joyity.com/<p>placechallenge.com/<p>I don't know of any other platforms, either, but before I commit to one, it would be nice to hear about them from a designers perspective.<p>Thoughts? Suggestions? Critiques?<p>Much appreciated, 
-s
======
wallflower
Google Ingress

<http://ingress.com>

~~~
seanccox
Ah... I had wanted to play that, but unfortunately it doesn't work in Istanbul
(where I live).

Also, I was asking more specifically about platforms. That might not be the
correct term, but what I am seeking to do is put content onto a mobile app, so
that it's easier to share with players. The games I design could easily be
done on paper, and as I indicated, they are location specific.

Think of a geocaching adventure, only the locations are only revealed as the
game is played. So, I need something that allows for the player to reveal the
path as the play. SCVNGR did this quite nicely, but that's a defunct option.

Any ideas in that regard?

